# My very first prop!



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, go easy, it's my first one and I have no artistic ability whatsoever.

Here is my version of "Daisy" by Ghostess:






























I hope that they're not too big...

But here's some things I learned already. 
1. I should have supported the leaves better before I started to mud
2. The mud/burlap is forgiving for an artistically challenged person
3. It doesn't have to be perfect.

I'm hooked! I already have some tombstones cut out, and also started a mailbox trauma.

Brian


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I LOVE IT, I love the pot, with the mud on it


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

what a great start! welcome to our addiction


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks Good!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

beautiful...just disgustingly beautiful


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job! Has a great creepy feel.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...methinks you sell yourself short.

Fantastic first prop!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sooooo cool! I must make some of these for the Unseelie Haunted Forest next year.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a great skull flower. Outstanding. 

I went to the TransWorld Halloween convention in Vegas this year and noticed a lot of skull flower designs (none better than yours), so I thought maybe skull flowers would be the "in" thing this year. But since then I've seen hardly any in the stores, so I guess not. 

Anyway, yours looks great. Makes me want to see a whole garden of similarly scary things. Would be a great theme.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done. That looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is very cool. Very nice for a first prop..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work! I still have plans for a whole garden of them... just gotta get motivated to do it.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Ya done good, looks really cool!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice job, that looks great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very Nice work. Now your hooked and it trouble it just gets bigger and more complicated just remember to enjoy it


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

oneshot, that's really creepy, love it!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking flower.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

what did you use for the mud glue?


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

joint compound and latex paint 5:1


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job... creepy weed!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That turned out very well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out cool ..I like the moss green color to it


----------

